# Possible pups to look at....



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Well if all worked out, I should have pups on the 21st'ish of April! I am pretty excited about this because of the lines and the two dogs matted!
As you very well know, I am a Rawhide Clown dog line fan... Love'm and I am also a fan of the Rusty line dogs fan... And even more so when you mix the two! Know I have a chance of mixing two Clown/Rusty breed dogs! That should make the pups Double-leey! Good!

As far as the sire goes, Flyboy owned by Emmett Burns in Idaho. I have only seen him one time, but from what I have heard is he is just a dang good dog. Someone more versed in his winning in trials can chime in, but I understand he has won 5 Championsips? One for sure against the long and feathered tailed dogs.
I have a picture of Flyboy but some really ugly dude is holding him and I did not want to hurt anyones eyes! :mrgreen: 
I also understand he is a great bird dog and gets to see his fair share of birds there in Idaho.

Then you have the mom... Toad. Really if I could have a kennel full of dogs she whould be the mold. She is young, done a little in the NSTRA trials and hope she can in the horse trials. From 5 months old she has been a bird dog, and really easy to be around. I look for some really great things from her for sure in NSTRA and again the other games.

I will see what I get for numbers(or if I get any) but I may sale a few. This will be private treaty...... maybe a trade, maybe I will give them away, or I might keep them all!
FLYBOY

















TOAD


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Emmett Burns helped me get into a trailer and out of a rainstorm last year to present Scooby with his 4th JH ribbon. He seems like a really good guy. This should be a nice litter, TAK. I wish I were in the market for a shorthair right now.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

One question, why are you still advertising for Brent Brown after he bent over backwards?


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> Emmett Burns helped me get into a trailer and out of a rainstorm last year to present Scooby with his 4th JH ribbon. He seems like a really good guy. This should be a nice litter, TAK. I wish I were in the market for a shorthair right now.


Emmett is one of the nicest guy I have ever meet while trialing. Not that there is not some great guys and gals out there......

I am excited aboout this litter.... Flyboy is kinda unknown, but from what I have been told he is one of the greats..... I just hope for a lot of pups. Lots of intrest in this breeding. I am likely keeping 2 or 3 of them. I figure that will get me through the Teenage years of my kids where time is even more limited. Then when they are old, kids and dogs, I can redo it again with more pups!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> One question, why are you still advertising for Brent Brown after he bent over backwards?


The picture was takin before I had to get the new tires..... And they never got me all the way over the hood... I did get my tires out of them and I will not darkin there door steps again.....


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

TAK said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > One question, why are you still advertising for Brent Brown after he bent over backwards?
> ...


I figured, sounded like an old fashioned hose job they gave you.


----------



## willamtarker (Mar 24, 2010)

Coming across this post get to remind me of Brandy(my German shepherd) even he was a very intelligent bird dog and it was real fun and reliable companion to be with on every forest exploration trip.My eyelids are moist because he is no more in my life ever since his demise last year.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

UPDATE:

I am pretty sure that Toad took to the breeding. She still is some weeks out, she is due the 21st of April. Either that or she is getting just fat!

I ran Toad in the last NSTRA trial and she won a couple of the fields... She was a delight to run and we posted some super big scores.... 1054 pts and 1220 pts Those who know the game know that that is 5/5 and a back and 6/6 and a back.....


----------



## Road Runner (Mar 20, 2010)

Those are some nice looking dogs. That first picture almost looks like a painting. Props to the photographer.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Road Runner said:


> Those are some nice looking dogs. That first picture almost looks like a painting. Props to the photographer.


The guy that took the picture is Doc Favor in Idaho...


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Well they are starting to come! SO far at 2 am there is 2 females.....
The wife is not all to happy with me... I am loading up and leaving to the trial now and she has never whelped pups before....
Toad is doing a super job.... Protective as hell to! She don't want me messin to much......


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

6 females and 1 male.....


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

The Crew! 
Not the best of pictures but it gives ya an idea.









This is "Splash" or "Ducky" she has a very interesting set of patchs on her! You can see her also in the first photo, kinda jumps out at ya....









This is the only male. I like the way he is marked. 









This little one we call Zipper... You can see in the first photo how it looks like she needs to zip up that liver head in the back. The rest of her body is clean white, "so far"


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks like I have one, "Maybe" two females left...

If interested.......... $500.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

If all holds true we have them all sold.... All but the one I am keeping!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Update...
I have one female for sale again! $500 Cash and Carry!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Still no takers?
Sure it is the last pick, well sorta pick, just that it is the last pup.... Not that it might not be the best pick! Momma was sorta the last pick too, and she is becoming one of my best dogs ever!


----------

